# Orvis Fly Lines



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

The pro lines are just SA amplitude lines with different tapers. I’ve been really impressed with my amplitude lines, but I haven’t tried those tapers in particular.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I picked up the pro saltwater tropic in 8 and have used it a few times now. 
I liked it and would recomend.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I’ve used the ignitor pro, and the ignitor HD lines on several rods and I like them all. They are SA something or other but I have no complaints!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I’ve used the ignitor pro, and the ignitor HD lines on several rods and I like them all. They are SA something or other but I have no complaints!


I don't see the Ignitor HD on their website.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

It was replaced with the ignitor “pro” on their website. I have both, appears to be the exact same line from my experience just rebranded @sidelock


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

I’m currently fishing the Ignitor Pro on a Sage one 8wt. It is a great combination between feel close up and still being able to carry line in the air. I really like it on that rod.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Bought some sale ignitor in 12wt today for $70. I think it's the same as SA Grand Slam.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I emailed S.A. a while back about the all rounder be the amp tarpon and this is the response I received-

(The front taper on the SW AR is 30" shorter than the tarpon line. The Tarpon line is 1/4 sizes heavy while the SW AR is 1/2 size heavy. The SW AR's head length is 4' longer than the tarpon as well.)


so basically it’s a halfway between the SA tarpon & grand slam tapers, with a braided core so it would be a little better in cooler temps.


----------



## Scootermax (Jul 5, 2019)

sidelock said:


> Anyone using or have any experience with Orvis Pro Ignitor, Pro Saltwater Tropic and Hydros lines ? I like that they are true to size compared to other brands that are much heavier and thicker. Looking for floating bonefish & tarpon lines as well as Intermediate for False Albacore.


I have the Orvis ignitor HD in 9wt on a 10 wt mangrove and like it. I have the discontinued Orvis Hydros all rounder on 7,two 8’s,9, and another 10. All overlined 1 wt. & it casts great both close & far. It has a 50 foot head on it. I tried the new pro all rounder with the new shorter head and it did not casts as well for me. I have a SA Amplitude Tarpon on a 12 wt and You can pick up a lot of line fast and recast easily. Nice distance too. Orvis & SA have been great lines for me.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have some of the pro lines and quite a few of the hydros lines. To tell the truth I don’t see hardly any difference in casting or fishing between the pro and the hydro’s. To me they aren’t worth the extra price tag.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Hard to go wrong with Orvis lines. I must have a dozen, including some of the ones you mention. As you found out, there are sometimes subtle differences among Orvis and SA-branded lines. Keep the packaging and return anything you don’t like.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I like just about everything Orvis but I’m Rio for lines all the way.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ll update my previous post. I have now used both the pro saltwater and the hydros all around lines. Both cast great but I have had issues with them durability wise.


----------

